# New driver or no?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

I have an B&W ASW-2000 that supplies the wolfage in my theater. Of late it has been really rattling at any volume at all. I contacted a guy in Houston who says that he could all most bet that it is in the driver and is repairable. He's a grate guy and who knows how many thousands of repairs he has done. 

The price is right as he tells me that the average repair leaving his shop is around $60.00. Thing is I have another opinion to consider before deciding what direction to go. 

Information from another knowledgeable person in the business tells me that I should take the opportunity to replace the driver. His opinion is that most all drivers that come in factory configurations are* inferior to after market offerings. *

Well here in my question lies. Quite to the point; *is this true?* And if so what replacement driver would you guys recommend? 

The guy who's opinion I shared recommended the Dayton Auto Ultimax Series DVC. I should say in case it is consequential that my mains are B&W Nautilus 805's my rears are undermanned as are most of the rest of the system as I am beginning a up date to my system. This system is used 90% home theater and 10% music listing. 

Thanks in advance for any help that may be offered.


----------



## Taterworks (Nov 3, 2009)

I would just replace the driver with a factory replacement part from B&W. Replacing it with something else would harm the resale value of the sub. The Ultimax drivers are great, but there's no guarantee they would be a proper fit for your sub's enclosure.

Best of luck.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Taterworks said:


> I would just replace the driver with a factory replacement part from B&W. Replacing it with something else would harm the resale value of the sub. The Ultimax drivers are great, but there's no guarantee they would be a proper fit for your sub's enclosure.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks but not an option, Not concerned with resale as I bought this new and will end up in one of my sons system should it leave mine. Proper fit etc. would of course need to be addressed. Thing is replacement $700.00 plus; repair to like new $60.00. The question is are aftermarket offering better etc....
Thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The box and port have been tuned to that specific B&W woofer. Assuming the driver is the problem, it is an easy swap that most anyone with a few tools can do. 

I would call B&W and ask them about getting a factory replacement. If one is not available, ask them to recommend a suitable woofer. 

*Support:* http://bwgroupsupport.com/

*Call:* http://bowersandwilkinsus.custhelp.com/app/ask/


----------

